# Solved: Steam problem: Could not load module bin/vgui2.dll - Steam Support can't help



## KyonoRocks (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi guys,

I've just started a new job and with it I get a nice shiny new computer. Since my netbook has the computing power of a calculator I haven't been able to play my favorite Steam games for a couple of months. Now I have a job, I wanna start playing these games!

I installed Steam after a fresh reformat and installation of Windows XP Professional SP2. Once installed and self-updated, I get the following popup



> Fatal Error: Could not load module bin/vgui2.dll


The first thing I did was check Steam support, where they have the following two solutions (https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9672-LWMF-6128):



Multiple installations of Steam said:


> 1. Browse to the Steam installation folder (C:\Program Files\Steam by default) for the Steam installation you would like to move.
> 2. Move the steamapps folder from the Steam installation folder to your desktop.
> 3. Review the Uninstalling Steam topic for instructions to uninstall Steam (this must be done to remove your old Steam installation settings from the Windows Registry).
> 4. Review the Installing Steam topic for instructions to re-install Steam to the desired location.
> ...





Rename ClientRegistry.blob said:


> 1. Go to C:\Program Files\Steam (or the Steam directory that was specified during installation).
> 2. Locate ClientRegistry.blob and rename this file to ClientRegistryOld.blob.
> 3. Restart Steam to allow the file to be recreated.
> 4. Test the issue once more.


After performing both these solutions, I contacted Tech Support. They suggested I do a slightly more thorough version of option 1:



> (Stuff that isn't relevant)
> 7. Delete HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Valve and HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Valve (or HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Valve on 64-bit Windows)
> 8. Download and install the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility from the following link: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301
> 9. Run Windows Install Clean Up from the Start menu.
> ...


This didn't work, and I was asked to submit an MSINFO32 report. I submitted this and they replied saying:



> Unfortunately, there may be larger Windows issues that will need to be resolved before Steam will function correctly.
> 
> Some users with similar issues have had success by re-installing Windows and re-testing the issue.
> 
> ...


Here is my ticket on the steam support page with the above information:
https://support.steampowered.com/view.php?ticketref=3306-OHXC-9468

Now I've tried reformatting and it didn't work. I don't know how there could possibly be a problem after reinstalling Windows but there still is! I looked at Microsoft's support page and they have nothing on this. I can ask for support individually but they charge you! It's a crazy world where someone charges you to fix their product.

Does anyone have any ideas? This goes way beyond my limited knowledge of computers!

I miss Team Fortress 2 so much!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I hope you did not do this to your new machine from work?
If so then you need to contact your Work computing support.


----------



## KyonoRocks (Sep 21, 2009)

I haven't really done anything, I had to install windows when I first got the computer so all I've done is reinstall it and try to install Steam.

It works on my other colleague's computers so I don't think it has anything to do with being at work. I'm thinking it could be hardware related because I can't understand how it works on other computers but not mine.


----------



## KyonoRocks (Sep 21, 2009)

Just bumping this. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Why did you have to install Windows when you first got it?
All the machines that I have gotten had it already installed, did you reinstall the same version that was on this machine?


----------



## KyonoRocks (Sep 21, 2009)

Hah it works!

Steam was working on one of my friend's work computers so I thought it was just mine. After you said about the Windows I'd installed, I asked another colleague to install and try.. she got the same error.

I thought ALL the computers worked, but it was just that one guy's. He'd installed Service Pack 3!

So I installed SP3 and it works.

What's stupid about all this, is that surely the MSINFO32 report I sent to Steam Support said I was on SP2. Surely they should have noticed this!

Thanks!


----------

